# What to spray after sprigging



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll be sprigging a 50 ac field with Jiggs Bermuda in the next week or so depending on the weather. I burned it down last fall with 5qts /ac of gly. Last week I broke it deep with offset disc, then tandem. Then got 8" of rain! 
It caused a few washes but not bad. I'll drag it as soon as it dries out enough. 
I've sprayed diuron in the past day after planting, but haven't planted anything in quite a while. Just wondering what is out there and what y'all spray right after springing?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I sprayed diuron last year the day after I had my ground sprigged In midland99 bermudia. It worked pretty good overall


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I sprayed Simazine when I sprigged my Coastal 8 years ago.


----------

